# Kayak storage rack



## BlackJeep

I built this to store my 2 Hobie Outbacks and gear. I was tired of having them sit on the deck or lie around. Let me know what you think.


----------



## MrPhoShiz

looks good i have the same setup at my place, but its not on its own platform like yours. We have ours attached to the privacy fence so its up against the house and out of the way but in sight so we can see them when we come home. Looking good bro!


----------



## bbarton13

thats looks awesome, good job!


----------



## SHunter

The looks beat the concrete blocks that I am using for my canoes and kayaks.


----------



## Robin

Nice Job...............you might have cost me some $$$$$

Robin


----------



## captken

*Great--but---*

You really ought to shade them. UV is hard on Polyetheylene


----------



## BlackJeep

captken said:


> You really ought to shade them. UV is hard on Polyetheylene


They're in the shade most of the day, but I do plan to treat them with some plastic spf protection stuff we got in the Captains bag of the GCKFA tournament. I think its called 303.


----------



## ycanti

I like it good idea for the shelf under it


----------



## reboot_me

I like the design of the storage rack, very clean looking. I noticed you can even run bicycle lock through the drain holes and lock the kayaks to the stand when needed. Nice!


----------



## BlackJeep

I run the cable locks through the pedal well holes (Hobie).


----------



## navkingfisher

Thats cool, I'm gonna build one like it in my garage!


----------



## Ron Agnew

Hi is that Kayak rack sitting on the ground ?or are the corner posts dug into the ground?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

I built this in my garage for our kayaks- nuthin fancy, but extremely functional


----------



## Stressless

My garage storage - moved a couple to Revo's since the pic... Also I have a peice of angle iron on the back side to keep it sturdy.

Good looking rack BlackJeep!


----------



## Shunshine24

Nice job! I think I'm gonna downsize it and build it in my garage.


----------



## Lilbite

*Black jeep*

When you built your storage rack for the 2outback kayaks did you use 2X4's or 4X4's for the support cross beams?
I'm going to built one for my 2outbacks and cannot tell from the photos if the support/ cross beam for the upper kayak where 2X4's or 4X4's.


----------



## Tollie

BlackJeep said:


> I built this to store my 2 Hobie Outbacks and gear. I was tired of having them sit on the deck or laying around. Let me know what you think.


I wanted to let you know that your post inspired me to build my own racks... Thanks!


----------



## Skiffer

Great job!


----------



## FLSalomon

I built wooden racks with wheels - I can roll them around in the garage as needed or out to the truck. They are conveniently at the same height as the truck bed of my F150. This really minimizes any heavy lifting...


----------



## malon77

Very nice job guys. 
I can find a fre e wall long enough I'm going to try this for my kayak in my garage.thanks for posting … great idea! more ideas i found here http://www.craigmarine.info/yacht_boat/builders/canoe_boat/Canoe-Storage.htm


----------

